# Some advice, please?



## MickeyVapes (23/3/16)

Hi guys  

I recently bought the Smok R80 TC with TFV4 tank. It came with a micro Clapton fused dual coil. I got it Friday and already the flavor tastes burnt. I checked the coil and on the top the cotton is completely black and hard. I am using twisp E liquid. Is it normal that the cotton burnt up so quickly? I am vaping at 40w.

Secondly, I just put in a micro stainless steel dual coil. In the manual it classifies it as 0.25 ohms. Does that mean I need to adjust the initial ohm to 2.5 or should my initial ohm be higher? Any advice on making this coil last longer? When I vape it it makes a larger crackling sound than the Clapton so I'm worried. Don't want to waste money because of my lack of knowledge.

Thanks!


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/3/16)

MickeyVapes said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I recently bought the Smok R80 TC with TFV4 tank. It came with a micro Clapton fused dual coil. I got it Friday and already the flavor tastes burnt. I checked the coil and on the top the cotton is completely black and hard. I am using twisp E liquid. Is it normal that the cotton burnt up so quickly? I am vaping at 40w.
> 
> ...


Can you give a pic of your coil and wick setup ?

Sounds like the wicking is not delivering enough liquid to the coils, thereby burning the dry cotton.

Regrads the 0.25 ohms, that is resistance the mod can handle. When you install your coils, the mod will automatically read what resistance you running. If it was lower than 0.25, it would give you an error.

The coils last very long, I think your issue is your wicking.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MickeyVapes (23/3/16)

Hope this helps?


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/3/16)

Yeah, that blackness doesn't look good. I would suggest cleaning the coil, soak it in vodka, then rinse in water. Dry it before using again.

When you used this coil for the first time, did you pre-juice it ? Need to make sure the cotton is saturated with juice.

Also try starting at 25 watts, and ramp it up 5 watts at time, and check when you start getting dry hits (burnt taste). This will give the limitations of this coil.

Not all coils are created equal. Some will only work to a certain wattage, and with low resistance coils, you will find thry can't handle high wattages.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## MickeyVapes (23/3/16)

I didn't pre juice it just let it soak in the juice without using it for about 20 mins. Is this not the same thing as soaking or am I off track?  I started at 30w and stayed around 40w. Is the crackling of the stainless steel coil I'm using now cause for concern?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/3/16)

MickeyVapes said:


> I didn't pre juice it just let it soak in the juice without using it for about 20 mins. Is this not the same thing as soaking or am I off track?  I started at 30w and stayed around 40w. Is the crackling of the stainless steel coil I'm using now cause for concern?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


100%, pre-juice should be good. Not really, all my low ohm builds are noisy especially on mech mods, but it is an indication that the coil is vaporising the juice very quickly, and at high temperatures. It does sound like these coils don't like the wattage you running at. What coils are these ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MickeyVapes (23/3/16)

According to what I see on Smok's website, the one that's burnt out is a:

*TF-CLP2 (Micro fuzed Clapton dual Core)*


0.35Ω (30w-90w)
Clapton Wire
And the one I'm using now is a:

*TF-STC2 (Micro Stainless Steel dual core)*


0.25Ω (40w-70w)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/3/16)

MickeyVapes said:


> According to what I see on Smok's website, the one that's burnt out is a:
> 
> *TF-CLP2 (Micro fuzed Clapton dual Core)*
> 
> ...


Very strange then. You are well within the product's spec. Unfortunately I can't comment on these coils, as i have never used them. Sure some Smok users will comment.

From my own experience I have coils that work at 40 watts no problem, then others that are only happy at 25 watts, even though the manufacturer says higher. Also have found that certain juice with high VG content, don't work on certain coils, as the juice is very much thicker. Only use these juice on drippers and RDTA's

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MickeyVapes (23/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Very strange then. You are well within the product's spec. Unfortunately I can't comment on these coils, as i have never used them. Sure some Smok users will comment.
> 
> From my own experience I have coils that work at 40 watts no problem, then others that are only happy at 25 watts, even though the manufacturer says higher. Also have found that certain juice with high VG content, don't work on certain coils, as the juice is very much thicker. Only use these juice on drippers and RDTA's



Thank you for your help  Will look go to Vape Shack tomorrow and ask for a low VG juice


----------



## Greyz (23/3/16)

Aside from what's been said already have you tried another liquid other than twisp? Those twisp juices are high in PG I'd suggest a 70/30 VG/PG juice. 
I know the higher PG juice should wick easier but I somehow think these coils are made for higher VG juices. Possible the high PG twisp juice is burning up at 40W and burning the cotton. This is just MHO.
I have a TFv4 and never had any issues with my stock coils but I solely use the RBA's now. Much more cost effective and lighter on juice. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MickeyVapes (23/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Aside from what's been said already have you tried another liquid other than twisp? Those twisp juices are high in PG I'd suggest a 70/30 VG/PG juice.
> I know the higher PG juice should wick easier but I somehow think these coils are made for higher VG juices. Possible the high PG twisp juice is burning up at 40W and burning the cotton. This is just MHO.
> I have a TFv4 and never had any issues with my stock coils but I solely use the RBA's now. Much more cost effective and lighter on juice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Thank you. I have not used another juice yet but will get one tomorrow. I definately want to get onto RBA's but I feel as though I should learn a bit more before I do. I am a very inexperienced vaper, just recently migrating from a Twisp Clearo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (23/3/16)

MickeyVapes said:


> Thank you. I have not used another juice yet but will get one tomorrow. I definately want to get onto RBA's but I feel as though I should learn a bit more before I do. I am a very inexperienced vaper, just recently migrating from a Twisp Clearo



Congrats on the upgrade and move. From the pic it looks like you have a TFv4 mini and iirc it has a single deck RBA. I have a single RBA'S deck and their piss easy to build on. 
Just watch a few YouTube videos and get coiling. If your having anylon trouble with wicking or leaking or dry hits I'm here to help  or any one of the others that helped me here when I joined.

Best part of it all is trying an getting it right. Just don't give up trying 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (23/3/16)

A high VG juice that's at least a 70/30 is a must for the TFv4 - they like chucking clouds

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (23/3/16)

Many juices will gunk up the coil/wick very fast, I guess it can be a problem with commercial coils. But in a rebuildable atomizer, just pull out the wick and dry burn all the crap off the coil before rewicking. I don't think you did anything wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (23/3/16)

Alex said:


> Many juices will gunk up the coil/wick very fast, I guess it can be a problem with commercial coils. But in a rebuildable atomizer, just pull out the wick and dry burn all the crap off the coil before rewicking. I don't think you did anything wrong.


I think he's using the stock SS coils for the TFv4 so that Clapton is toast unfortunately :'(
If he had the RBA a quick drying burn, rewick and he's good to go. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MickeyVapes (25/3/16)

Thanks for all the advice and tips everyone! Went and got a 70/30 juice so will see how it goes. After reading some comments I decided to look into RBA's and I must say, it looks like a good option for me. I found one for the TFV4 tank here: http://www.vapeking.co.za/smok-tvf2-dual-rebuildable-base-r2-base.html. 

I have been doing my homework and I just want to clarify a thing or two directly with experienced builders. Basically, with this purchase am I correct in assuming that all I will need is extra cotton when it runs out, wire to build the coils once the 4 pre-built ones go and a tool like this: http://www.vapeking.co.za/kuro-concepts-2.0mm.html (if its necessary? also is this the right size if it is?). From my research i gathered that with my Smok R80-TC I don't need an ohm meter if I'm just building basic coils with wire from reliable brands, right? Is the base itself something that will die out quickly or is this a long-term companion? Perhaps @Greyz or @Alex could help since you've been talking about RBA's in this thread? 

Thank you all for taking the time to help me. This forum is amazing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (25/3/16)

MickeyVapes said:


> Thanks for all the advice and tips everyone! Went and got a 70/30 juice so will see how it goes. After reading some comments I decided to look into RBA's and I must say, it looks like a good option for me. I found one for the TFV4 tank here: http://www.vapeking.co.za/smok-tvf2-dual-rebuildable-base-r2-base.html.
> 
> I have been doing my homework and I just want to clarify a thing or two directly with experienced builders. Basically, with this purchase am I correct in assuming that all I will need is extra cotton when it runs out, wire to build the coils once the 4 pre-built ones go and a tool like this: http://www.vapeking.co.za/kuro-concepts-2.0mm.html (if its necessary? also is this the right size if it is?). From my research i gathered that with my Smok R80-TC I don't need an ohm meter if I'm just building basic coils with wire from reliable brands, right? Is the base itself something that will die out quickly or is this a long-term companion? Perhaps @Greyz or @Alex could help since you've been talking about RBA's in this thread?
> 
> Thank you all for taking the time to help me. This forum is amazing.



Hi @MickeyVapes, yes you'll be needing some wire, cotton and a mandrel to wrap the wire around. Cheapest option for the latter is a drill bit @2.5mm or whatever size you like. You will be able to use the Smok to check your coil resistance.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MickeyVapes (25/3/16)

Is 2.5mm a good size?  Also, should i wrap it so that the coil is basically touching each loop or keep it a bit further apart? People have different suggestions in every tutorial I've watched


----------



## Greyz (25/3/16)

@Alex has pretty much covered the basics. Just from experience I wouldn't use less than 2.5mm or go bigger than 3mm. I have done a few dual 3.5mm builds but they very difficult as they just just just fit.

I'd say get a precision tool set, cheap and nasty as a start will do. Start with a 2.5mm they not too big so you have enough room to make sure the coils don't touch the RBA cover when you screw everything back together. 
I would suggest 2.5mm 8wrap 26g SS that should land you at around .3ohm. For now just do compressed coils, you can always give spaced coos a go when you've mastered the art. Wicking is now where most get caught out and end up with leaks. I leaked my entire first tank!
Just make sure that the wicks are cut at a 45degree angle and the tail must just sit at the top of the juice channels with a tiny bit in the top of the channels. 
And your done bud. Fill her up and go (I suggest only filling a little at first - because if it's leaking you don't want to waste a full tank)

If you still having problems with your build I'll do a pic tutorial tomorrow. Having a braai at the moment else I'd do it now 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MickeyVapes (25/3/16)

@Greyz Awesome!  I'm really excited to start building. Thank you for your help and enjoy the braai!


----------



## Greyz (25/3/16)

MickeyVapes said:


> @Greyz Awesome!  I'm really excited to start building. Thank you for your help and enjoy the braai!


Shot @MickeyVapes I'm always happy to help out a fellow TFv4 owner much the same how I was helped when I came here with my TFv4. 

Post some pics don't worry if they not perfect at first - no doubt you will be making a few masterpieces in no time.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

